

Cloud control: geoengineering and nuclear war - pjtr
http://bos.sagepub.com/content/71/3/1.full

======
pjtr
Juicy quotes:

> The solution to global warming is to stop putting out greenhouse gas. And we
> know how to do that. We have the technology. It’s sun and wind

> If you could put a cloud in the stratosphere [...] it could cool the planet
> [... But] I don’t know of anybody who has come up with an idea of how to do
> it safely.

> The one thing called geoengineering that probably is a good idea is to take
> carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere. Unfortunately, it has the same
> name—geoengineering—as these other proposals

> I don’t really fear geoengineering because I don’t think it’s ever going to
> happen.

> The greatest fear [is] global nuclear war.

> the climate change caused by nuclear weapons could be much more devastating

> more people could die in China than in the United States and Russia
> combined, even if no bombs were dropped there

> the CIA called me up four years ago and asked, “Could we detect somebody
> else trying to control our climate?” Well yeah

> they were also asking is, “Can we control somebody else’s climate?”

> if you want to change the way people think you need a movie with Julia
> Roberts, not a professor giving a lecture.

> We worry about tipping points in the climate system but there are also
> tipping points in human behavior. If you look back at the United States 10
> years ago, could you have imagined gay marriage or legalized pot or a black
> president?

